# Cracked beak?



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey all,

I woke up this morning to see that my tortoise's beak appears cracked on one side. I was wondering if there was anything I should do about it because this has never occurred before. 

He doesn't seem like he's in any pain...but after examining him for a bit I noticed how dry he's been looking lately, so I'm going to give him a long soaking and some shell treatment too. I soak him twice a week and try to give him the best care, but I guess I've been slacking lately. I feel like a bad mom. 

He is 13 years old and a Russian tortoise.

Thank you.


----------



## motero (Feb 18, 2017)

It looks like it is cracking right where it should be. The rest of his break needs trimmed or filed down to match. Do some searches for break trimming.


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 18, 2017)

Update: I gave him a long soaking and some moisturizing treatment for tortoises on his shell and legs.


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 18, 2017)

motero said:


> It looks like it is cracking right where it should be. The rest of his break needs trimmed or filed down to match. Do some searches for break trimming.



Is that one part going to fall off? Do you think he is in pain right now?
I'm looking into beak trimming right now. It seems like it's going to be stressful for him, but if that's what it takes I'll see what I can do (or find a vet that can possibly do it for me).


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 18, 2017)

His beak is too long. 
When it overgrows like that more pressure is put on the sides of the mouth and cracks or breaks can occur. 
You need to trim the beak to stop this getting worse or even the whole beak splitting off. 
Just trim a little at a time using nail cutters or a dremmel tool, or , if you're not happy doing it yourself, a visit to a recognized herp vet is an option.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2017)

That's just a bit of flaking. Nothing to worry about. But you have allowed the beak to grow too long. This is one reason why it flakes like that. Tortoises in the wild bite off their food from stems, etc. and this keeps the beak worn down naturally. They often scrape their beak on rocks to help with it too.


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 18, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> His beak is too long.
> When it overgrows like that more pressure is put on the sides of the mouth and cracks or breaks can occur.
> You need to trim the beak to stop this getting worse or even the whole beak splitting off.
> Just trim a little at a time using nail cutters or a dremmel tool, or , if you're not happy doing it yourself, a visit to a recognized herp vet is an option.



Thank you for the reply. I'm going to go to a vet ASAP to do this for me. I never realized this was an issue; I always thought that the cuttlebones that I gave him would be enough to keep his beak length maintained. Now that I know, however, I will definitely stay on top of this.


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 18, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> That's just a bit of flaking. Nothing to worry about. But you have allowed the beak to grow too long. This is one reason why it flakes like that. Tortoises in the wild bite off their food from stems, etc. and this keeps the beak worn down naturally. They often scrape their beak on rocks to help with it too.



Thank you. I hope to get this fixed within the next couple of days.


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 20, 2017)

Update - We took him to the vet!
Vet said Stephano has gained more than a pound since we last visited (which I believe was two-ish years ago), and the crack on his beak was just a flake that he had to remove. The rest of his beak apparently is just a bit abnormally shaped due to the fact that he must've eaten something hard, but the vet did not think that shaving would be necessary.
He trimmed my tortoise's nails as well, which was nice. I'll add a picture to see if you all think he looks okay!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 20, 2017)

PrayPeaceGod said:


> Update - We took him to the vet!
> Vet said Stephano has gained more than a pound since we last visited (which I believe was two-ish years ago), and the crack on his beak was just a flake that he had to remove. The rest of his beak apparently is just a bit abnormally shaped due to the fact that he must've eaten something hard, but the vet did not think that shaving would be necessary.
> He trimmed my tortoise's nails as well, which was nice. I'll add a picture to see if you all think he looks okay!


Good news, but I still think the beak needs trimming


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 20, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Good news, but I still think the beak needs trimming


I agree. Do you specifically mean in the front part of his beak? How it overhangs so much?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 20, 2017)

PrayPeaceGod said:


> I agree. Do you specifically mean in the front part of his beak? How it overhangs so much?


Yes, compare it with others of this species and you will see it's a little too long


----------



## PrayPeaceGod (Feb 20, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, compare it with others of this species and you will see it's a little too long



Alright, thanks. Yeah, I've noticed that. I'll bring it up to my parents and see what they can do. I just want my tort happy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 20, 2017)

PrayPeaceGod said:


> Alright, thanks. Yeah, I've noticed that. I'll bring it up to my parents and see what they can do. I just want my tort happy


Just be careful and clip off tiny bits at a time.


----------

